# 64 days!



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Not nearly enough time to get everything done. 

Anyone else getting close?


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Close to? ?


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

71 days 18 hours and 1 minute until wheels up! Haha!....


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> 71 days 18 hours and 1 minute until wheels up! Haha!....


I do so admire attention to detail!


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> I do so admire attention to detail!


Well that...and an Iphone app! Haha


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

bbjavelina said:


> Not nearly enough time to get everything done.
> 
> Anyone else getting close?


You must be headed back to Africa!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

fslack said:


> You must be headed back to Africa!


Yes, M'am. Can't wait.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Yes, M'am. Can't wait.


Thumbs up! :darkbeer:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK, tell me again where you're headed and what you're looking for.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> AK, tell me again where you're headed and what you're looking for.


Dries Visser Safaris...4th trip! Looking for Nyala, Eland and Bushpig primarily. A taxidermist buddy wants me to shoot him a Blue WB for his shop so I will take care of that request if (when) I see a nice one. I will have a few bucks left over in case I see an impala or warthog bigger than any I've shot before.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> Dries Visser Safaris...4th trip! Looking for Nyala, Eland and Bushpig primarily. A taxidermist buddy wants me to shoot him a Blue WB for his shop so I will take care of that request if (when) I see a nice one. I will have a few bucks left over in case I see an impala or warthog bigger than any I've shot before.


I've only got 2 Warthogs, but I could never pass on a better one. They're too damn cheap.

Anything other than the Big 5 (that I'll never hunt), Warthogs are my favorite. Nothing I've eaten over there is any better.


----------



## hillr3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am going hunting this weekend.....start of the hunting season here

Good luck to all


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

hillr3 said:


> I am going hunting this weekend.....start of the hunting season here
> 
> Good luck to all


Please, please, leave a few until I get there. :darkbeer:

Hope you have a great hunt. Post some photos if you have time.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> I've only got 2 Warthogs, but I could never pass on a better one. They're too damn cheap.
> 
> Anything other than the Big 5 (that I'll never hunt), Warthogs are my favorite. Nothing I've eaten over there is any better.


I hear ya. If I see one bigger than the few I've killed before it will be awfully hard not to let the string drop!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> I hear ya. If I see one bigger than the few I've killed before it will be awfully hard not to let the string drop!


If you do drop the string, pics are mandatory.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Nobody else going this year?

Some should already be back.

Love to see some photos.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Nobody else going this year?
> 
> Some should already be back.
> 
> Love to see some photos.


Yea, no kidding. 

Have you ever been to Pilanesberg National Park? We are spending a couple days there on the front end of the trip. Should be a good way to shake off the jet lag.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> Yea, no kidding.
> 
> Have you ever been to Pilanesberg National Park? We are spending a couple days there on the front end of the trip. Should be a good way to shake off the jet lag.


Never done any sightseeing whatsoever. Just can't seem to make the time. I know I'd love it, though.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Wouldn't you just know! 

Two days ago got finished shooting all my broadheads thru my back-up bow. Both bows and all the arrows and everything is as good as I can get it. Beginning to think that I may actually have everything in order. 

I was putting the back-up away and saw a 4" splinter on the top limb. 

A little history -- this is a Rytera Nemesis (Martin) -- maybe an '10 model. I've had other Martins that I really enjoyed, and this is the best of the bunch. But, I had a ('07) Pantera that I enjoyed just as much. Split a limb in Canada, split the second set in Africa. Gave it to my nephew with it's third set of limbs on it. Didn't make me feel too good about this bow. 

So, I drug out and old Diamond Black Ice that hasn't been shot since it killed a Warthog in '11. Quick check with a modified French tune -- all looked good. Bare shafts to 20 -- all still good. A few broadheads and I've got a choice of what to take as a back-up. 

It's good to have the choices, but hard to make the decision.

Is it just me, or is this normal?


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

AK145 said:


> Yea, no kidding.
> 
> Have you ever been to Pilanesberg National Park? We are spending a couple days there on the front end of the trip. Should be a good way to shake off the jet lag.


AK,

Pilanesberg is worth the trip. You should have a good chance at seeing at least 3 or 4 of the Big 5 while you are there.... Be sure to do a night time game drive as well. Lots of different critters come out a night that you will never encounter in the daylight. If you get the opportunity, there is also a game viewing drive via elephant-back ride offered near Vaalwater. It's a half day trip that you can usually do right from your lodge. Who are you hunting with and in what Province?

I also highly recommend visits to Victoria Falls, Kruger Nation Park, and Cape Town on your next trip over.... Trust me, there will be a next trip...

Safe travels....


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

20 days 'till wheels up!!

Now, if I could just learn to shoot!! :embara:


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> 20 days 'till wheels up!!
> 
> Now, if I could just learn to shoot!! :embara:


Lol...29 days! This month will either fly by or crawl!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

14 days and I can tell you that this month is flying!

My 89 year old Mother fell and broke her leg on the 2nd of April. We moved her in with us for the recovery period. We're planning on moving her back to her place on the 29th. Since she fell we've buried her 3rd husband and her oldest sister, and her baby sister. 

She's doing pretty good now, but we've got rains for the rest of this week. 

Shooting time has been sparse for awhile and I'm really needing it. Both bows are tuned and sighted, but I'm really needing some shooting time. To keep the strength up as much as anything. 

This is an observation and not a whine. 

As bad as we need the rain, I'm kinda wishing it could be at night so I could shoot during the day. 

As soon as the bags are checked, I'll be OK, but 'till then I'm going to be a basket case. 20 hours in business class will probably have a calming effect, "free" Scotch and "comfortable" seats. 

Right now I'm stressed, but excited in a good way. 

I hope your preparations are going more smoothly.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

bbjavelina "GOOD LUCK and PLAY SAFE "
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks much, Glen!


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> 14 days and I can tell you that this month is flying!
> 
> My 89 year old Mother fell and broke her leg on the 2nd of April. We moved her in with us for the recovery period. We're planning on moving her back to her place on the 29th. Since she fell we've buried her 3rd husband and her oldest sister, and her baby sister.
> 
> ...


Yea, things are coming together for us too. I wish I had the chance to shoot a little more, but I've squeezed in some practice time in every week. I got a new Gopro for father's day so I've been playing with it a bit trying to get it figured out. That should be fun to play with at the water hole.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> Yea, things are coming together for us too. I wish I had the chance to shoot a little more, but I've squeezed in some practice time in every week. I got a new Gopro for father's day so I've been playing with it a bit trying to get it figured out. That should be fun to play with at the water hole.


Absolutely would be great. 

Can they be operated remotely? If they could, I'd like one mounted in a tree with a Gorilla Pod for a completely different point of view.

Do they record sound as well?

Maybe I'd better do some quick research.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea...you can activate them with either an app on your phone or a remote control, depending on which model you have. I'm going to attached it on the other side of the water hole facing the blind...should be pretty neat showing a reverse arrow impact...hopefully!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

My thinking exactly. 

I may, or may not, pick one up. 

I'd surely appreciate seeing your vids when you get back.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> 14 days and I can tell you that this month is flying!
> 
> My 89 year old Mother fell and broke her leg on the 2nd of April. We moved her in with us for the recovery period. We're planning on moving her back to her place on the 29th. Since she fell we've buried her 3rd husband and her oldest sister, and her baby sister.
> 
> ...


Dude...you are down to the short strokes! lol....alomst time! How many more days! 3 weeks on this end!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> Dude...you are down to the short strokes! lol....alomst time! How many more days! 3 weeks on this end!


As anxious as I am to be on that plane, I'm having some thoughts about needing more time. Seven days from right now I will have been in the air for abut 2 1/2 hours. I'm getting chills just thinking about it. 

Started packing today. Major dis-organization. My BIL is coming down Friday so we can divvy up bows, arrows, releases and such. We always split some of that stuff up in case of a lost bag.

Except for my actual shooting stuff I haven't seen most of my hunting gear since the middle of Turkey season. No doubt in my mind but that my wife hid some of it. Of course, she denies it. Why did I wait so long to find it? She and the SIL leave a day after we do on their way to Hawaii. I think the night before I leave, I'll hide all her bathing suits. All they're gonna do is get leighed, anyway. 

Really, none of this is my fault. On 4-2 my mother fell and broke her leg (89) and moved in with us for the recovery. Just moved her out last Sunday. We moved nearly every stick of furniture to accommodate her and her wheel chair. Really couldn't have started packing much earlier. That's not meant as a whine, but an observation. 

I'll get it all done, but I'll be a basket case for 7 more days. My "basketness" will surely increase each day. 

I sincerely hope that your preparations go more smoothly and that you have the hunt of your life. 

Let me know when you get back and we can compare notes.

I've only got 6 days to learn to shoot! Considering that I've been working on it for around 29 years, it seems that it may not happen in the next 6 days.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Last post before heading out. 

About 28 hours to wheels up. Going to my partners house to spend the night 'cause he's a bit closer to the airport and we'll be taking only one truck to park there. 

I'm down to obsessing about what I forgot to pack. The wife mentioned underwear. I feel sure I packed enough, but not about to dig around to prove it. Couple more can't hurt, huh? Small and light.

AK,
good luck to you. 

Did I forget my bow? Don't think so, but I did go on a Whitetail hunt 10 or 12 years ago and forgot to take my arrows. Stuff happens.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Last post before heading out.
> 
> About 28 hours to wheels up. Going to my partners house to spend the night 'cause he's a bit closer to the airport and we'll be taking only one truck to park there.
> 
> ...


Thanks and good luck to you! Safe travels! Looking forward to hearing a report and seeing some pictures. You will do great....aim small, miss small...you will be fine.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow! What a trip! 15 days in the NW Province. Never saw so much game in my life. 

I strongly suspect that on our previous trips to the "bush" there was as much game, but you couldn't see it. Here it was mostly rolling grass lands and you could see forever. It became routine to see several hundred head of game for most of the day.

I was after Black Wildebeest, Zebra, and Springbok. Got a good shot on each. 

Can't recommend the outfitter we went with. The hunting was fantastic, but the life around the camp left a bit to be desired. I'll not discuss that here, but will respond to PM's.

If you want to see photos, I'll provide you with a Facebook thing. 

Hope each of you has a trip just as good or better.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a successful trip. Too bad about the outfitter. I leave in 15 days, can't hardly wait.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Mr. Man said:


> Glad to hear you had a successful trip. Too bad about the outfitter. I leave in 15 days, can't hardly wait.


Where, and who are you going with?

Hope you have a great hunt.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Limcroma. Went and bought a new camera today.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Mr. Man said:


> Limcroma. Went and bought a new camera today.


Hope you've got plenty of memory cards!

When you see Hannes I'd appreciate it if you'd tell him that Butch said hello. Also, if you see Wobed please tell him that I still remember him most fondly. Hopefully you won't meet Wobed since he's a tracker. He was my guide when I was there in '11.

Very best of luck to you. I'd like to hear about your trip when you have time.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

If you see that 11" warthog down by the river that winded me, tell him I said hello with your broadhead...!

Have an awesome trip my man...Looking forward to hearing all about it...!


----------

